# another...would you?



## NWPhil (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
currently I don't have any lens reaching above 200mm (unless I use a non-canon 2x converter on the MDP). I have been considering the Sigma 150-500mm or even the Tamron 150-600mm
To fund either purchase, either the Ts-e 90mm (choice #1 to sell) or the Zeiss T18mm will be sacrificed :'( as much as I like both, the truth is they don't see much use lately.
I like the sigma option more, as it' available right now, great price, and I would say better buit quality compared with Tamron.
So, would you do it?
...just trying to get some feedack and opinions to make my mind once for all.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## distant.star (Jul 10, 2014)

.
No, I wouldn't.

I don't need anything beyond 200mm.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2014)

NWPhil said:


> I like the sigma option more, as it's available right now, great price, and I would say better build quality compared with Tamron...



Slightly off-topic, but I'm not sure where this comes from. Every review I've read indicates that the 150-500 Sigma is a fairly weak performer -- not as good as, say the 50-500 "bigma" and definitely not as sharp as the new Tamron. Perhaps I'm wrong, I'm just relying on reviews, but I'd certainly pick the Tamron over the Sigma.

As far as your original question goes, I'm not the one to answer that, as I have zero interest in either of the lenses you own. Nothing wrong with them, but just not my style of photography. So, I'd have no problem selling them both -- but that's just me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2014)

Get a lens that YOU will use. What does it matter if we use 400mm lenses. If 200mm is too limiting, and you do not use 18mm, its a obvious choice.


----------



## Menace (Jul 10, 2014)

Purely from reviews I've come across, Tamron sounds a better option out of the you listed. 

Also, if a lens is not getting used then sell it and buy something that you will use a lot.


----------



## NWPhil (Jul 10, 2014)

..thanks, I get the point
I am borderline a lens horder LOL - well, not really, but have a hard time getting rid of any, but I have to keep my imposed limit of 20. Hence the issue - one has to go in order to give romm to a new one at this time.
I know the Ts-e is a great lens, and the 18 has been just mounted on my IR camera.
Do I need 400 or even 600mm reach? It would open new fields and shooting opportunities, as I have other T&S lenses, along with plenty of UWA and WA
Seen many people selling a given lens, and having to re-buy it not too long after, but lately, I have read many posts of people disapointed with either sigma or Tamron teles.
So, could I sneak on more lens, without selling other? Sure, considering what they(lenses) are able/capable of provide, I am really debating if I should make this an exception regarding acquiring a new tele


----------



## Menace (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, get a long Lens, use it a lot and then make an informed decision whether to sell any of your other lenses or keep them all in your collection?


----------



## Jura (Jul 10, 2014)

The sigma is soft, you will be disappointed. I've not used the tamron but have seen enough from reviews to know that I will be disappointed with that too. With Tele lenses my personal rule is to keep saving until I can afford something that gives better results than just cropping from a good lens of shorter focal length. If you need a tele lens (do you?) then what about a 400mm f5.6L its sharp, light and more rugged than either of the zooms. Worth saving for a few more month in my opinion.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2014)

NWPhil said:


> ...I am borderline a lens horder LOL - well, not really...but I have to keep my imposed limit of 20.



You have 20 lenses? Nothing longer than 200mm? There is nothing "borderline" about your lens hoarding.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

Menace said:


> Purely from reviews I've come across, Tamron sounds a better option out of the you listed.
> 
> Also, if a lens is not getting used then sell it and buy something that you will use a lot.



+1...pretty straight forward to me


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 11, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> I don't need anything beyond 200mm.



+1
I realized if I want anything beyond 200mm, it quickly gets to the unaffordable zone. 
For my meager long tele uses, I find the 70-200+2x sufficient.
Now, if the newer 100(70?)-400 comes out pretty sharp with a 1.4x at the tele end, and not costing an arm and a leg- that would get me thinking. Except, I think we all can agree it will cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 11, 2014)

The only way I could recommend any telephoto other than the 400f5.6L is if you must have the zoom function, then the Tamron makes sense.

Note that in the US the 400f5.6 is on sale right now.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've rented the 100-400 a couple of times and I really liked it. I liked the push-pull action, found it quite natural to use. Probably would be happy with the tamron too, although the abscence of a panning mode on the IS seems like a big negative point for me.

And whos gonna make the difference between 20-21 lenses anyways?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 14, 2014)

NWPhil said:


> Hi,
> currently I don't have any lens reaching above 200mm (unless I use a non-canon 2x converter on the MDP). I have been considering the Sigma 150-500mm or even the Tamron 150-600mm
> To fund either purchase, either the Ts-e 90mm (choice #1 to sell) or the Zeiss T18mm will be sacrificed :'( as much as I like both, the truth is they don't see much use lately.
> I like the sigma option more, as it' available right now, great price, and I would say better buit quality compared with Tamron.
> ...



the tamron is better than the sigma and its AF is amazing however it lacks a panning mode IS which the sigma does have
so if you want to pan with the tamron you have to turn IS off


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 14, 2014)

Is the Tamron even available? I thought it was back ordered...
When I checked, every store website says it is available for pre-order! ???


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 15, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Is the Tamron even available? I thought it was back ordered...
> When I checked, every store website says it is available for pre-order! ???



can buy it at xing guang photographic in shanghai... they had stock last time I checked they also have stock of the sigma 50 art


----------



## NWPhil (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies

I am going to wait for the Tamron to become available as a rental - seems that will be in October.
Then I will test it along with the 400 5.6
Getting the 70-200mk2 with a 2x extender might be an option to consider IF I can get one during a Canon's refurbished event


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd wait another 6-8 weeks to see if the 100-400 II materializes as a pre-Photokina announcement.


----------

